# Nissan sells 1,000,000 Vehicles in 1 year.



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

Credit, Motortrend.com

Nissan North America, Inc. joined the exclusive "million" club by reporting 1,000,000 total fiscal year sales, making NNA one of only six automotive companies in automotive history to have sold 1 million vehicles in the U.S. within a 12 month period. This milestone achievement, along with record breaking sales for the past three consecutive years, not only made company history, but also fulfilled NNA's fiscal year commitment to sell 1 million units. 

"This is the first time in Nissan North America's history we've ever sold 1 million units in a year. We're extremely happy with not only meeting our fiscal year objective, but also by breaking our own sales records," said Jed Connelly, senior vice president, sales and marketing, NNA. "Although we've achieved our objective, we're still planning on selling cars for the rest of the day and our dealers are motivated to keep the momentum going. Overall, it was amazing to see everyone working collaboratively on meeting this task. We applaud all of our employees and dealers who worked hard towards this one million unit goal. And, of course, we thank our customers for placing their trust in our brand."

Sales growth was not only driven by established models such as the Altima mid-size sedan, but also by all-new products such as the more powerful all-new Nissan Xterra, the redesigned Frontier mid-sized pickup, the all-new third generation Pathfinder SUV and the full-size Titan pickup truck. The Infiniti Division also drew strong sales from the continued success of the Infiniti FX, the G35 coupe and sedan, and the all-new full size QX56 SUV. In its first full month of sales, the all-new Infiniti M had robust sales in March.

"We've come a long way as a company and we're proud of the work we've done so far. But there's far more work ahead of us," said Connelly. "Next year we're introducing several new products and we're anticipating the same type of excitement."


----------



## dangerm0use (Apr 3, 2005)

so what are the other 5 companies and years?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Chevy ford dodge toyota and honda... many years for all of these companies...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......Isn't NISSAN the one doing the "Drive to a million" event? I hear it advertised all the time on the radio, and it's been going on for a LONG time lol


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

it's about time nissan stepped up.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

holy shizzle, they actually did it! i didn't think they would be able to.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......Isn't NISSAN the one doing the "Drive to a million" event? I hear it advertised all the time on the radio, and it's been going on for a LONG time lol


yes, and apperently they got it.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Good news.

Now let's see Nissan turn their profits back into engineering to build better quality cars again.

I may drive a Toyota, but I'm still on the Nissan Bandwagon.


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......Isn't NISSAN the one doing the "Drive to a million" event? I hear it advertised all the time on the radio, and it's been going on for a LONG time lol



Actually, the "Drive to a Million" is a sales pitch to consumers that you can drive your Nissan to a million miles. But that's what I was told by my Nissan sales manager.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

havok2003 said:


> Actually, the "Drive to a Million" is a sales pitch to consumers that you can drive your Nissan to a million miles. But that's what I was told by my Nissan sales manager.


honestlly, with proper maintanice, I really don't think this goal is out of reach for nissan, honda or a toyota.

Then again the most miles I've ever seen on a car was 305,000+ and that was on a Chevy Chevette. However my truck was also at 284,000 and still going strong. Both cars burned a little oil, but nothing that was too bad to drive daily. Nothing was wrong with either engine, both were very strong and I believe the chevette may still be going. When I sold my truck the dude junked it because he needed money ASAP or he was going to jail. BLAH


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> honestlly, with proper maintanice, I really don't think this goal is out of reach for nissan, honda or a toyota.
> 
> Then again the most miles I've ever seen on a car was 305,000+ and that was on a Chevy Chevette. However my truck was also at 284,000 and still going strong. Both cars burned a little oil, but nothing that was too bad to drive daily. Nothing was wrong with either engine, both were very strong and I believe the chevette may still be going. When I sold my truck the dude junked it because he needed money ASAP or he was going to jail. BLAH



My 'official NAPA delivery truck', which is a 97(?) ford ranger manny, just hit 280,555 yesterday  Runs like a champ, and is faster than my sentra


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> My 'official NAPA delivery truck', which is a 97(?) ford ranger manny, just hit 280,555 yesterday  Runs like a champ, and is faster than my sentra


my truck was an auto, and the chevette had an auto to man swap.

the auto tranny went out so he swapped it in cuz he was poor, haha


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

havok2003 said:


> Actually, the "Drive to a Million" is a sales pitch to consumers that you can drive your Nissan to a million miles. But that's what I was told by my Nissan sales manager.


Actually ur wrong I work for nissan I am a sales rep.(Have been for 51/2 years now).We did sell 1,000,000 cars so dont B.S.on the fact.


----------

